# SEPTEMBER POTM VOTING THREAD!.........>



## Arch (Oct 7, 2007)

Vote your favorite now for SEPTEMBER POTM!...

View nominations here


----------



## doenoe (Oct 8, 2007)

darn it, why can it never be easy 
Great pics everyone


----------



## Battou (Oct 8, 2007)

doenoe said:


> darn it, why can it never be easy
> Great pics everyone



Because then POTM would not be such a covited prize


----------



## newrmdmike (Oct 8, 2007)

i want to vote twice dangit


----------



## FOTO-GRAFFIC (Oct 9, 2007)

Difficult so many good shots  - can't we rejig it so we vote for one we don't like and the lowest score wins?:lmao:


----------



## wildmaven (Oct 11, 2007)

FOTO-GRAFFIC said:


> Difficult so many good shots - can't we rejig it so we vote for one we don't like and the lowest score wins?:lmao:


 
But...but...but...there isn't one I don't like! ;D


----------



## sabbath999 (Oct 12, 2007)

I think this is the most outstanding batch of pictures I have seen since joined.


----------



## BoblyBill (Oct 12, 2007)

I had to roll my 24 sided dice to decide


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 5, 2007)

OMG!!! Does that mean I've won??


----------



## Iron Flatline (Nov 7, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> OMG!!! Does that mean I've won??


What he said!!!


----------



## Iron Flatline (Nov 7, 2007)

Btw, lostprophet - another prize awarded for best Avatar and tag line in side bar.


----------

